
Ask HN: Build server to use in 2018? - chatmasta
I’ve got a “twelve factor app” which is built and run via docker-compose, with client code served as a static bundle. I’ve got deployment to a new server down to running a single command, but currently the server itself builds the containers and then runs them, which is not ideal for reproducibility.<p>I’m looking to add a build server into the mix. It needs to integrate with GitHub, build code, setup&#x2F;tear down environments, deploy builds to environments, run acceptance tests and then make itself available for human QA. Ideally I want to be able to automatically spin up a new environment for any arbitrary commit, so that eg we can do QA at time of PR.<p>I’ve never setup a build server &#x2F; CI system, but I’ve used Jenkins in the past as an intern. That was a while ago though, and since this stack is very modern, I’m wondering if there is a better alternative in 2018, more suited to this architecture (especially the heavy reliance on docker).<p>I’ve been reading about drone.ci and it looks like the top contender so far. Does anyone have experience with Drone, recommend any other systems (including Jenkins), or have any general advice to offer?
======
techjuice
You can try gitlab and gitlab-runner
[https://docs.gitlab.com/ee/ci/](https://docs.gitlab.com/ee/ci/)

